# Need help building mfsBSD



## balanga (May 15, 2016)

Every so often I attempt to build a version of mfsBSD http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/ which is usable on my system. The ones available are either for amd-64 or no longer supported versions of FreeBSD.

The scripts for building an image are here https://github.com/mmatuska/mfsbsd/archive/2.2.tar.gz

and the instructions look relatively simple, but I'm damned if I can get anything to work....

I'm not sure if I need to download and mount an ISO image of the distribution I want to build or if I can use my current installation. Either way I end up going round in circles and not getting anywhere.

If anyone can help, I would very much appreciate it


----------



## sossego (May 22, 2016)

Do a ports search for livecd.


----------

